# Chit note avoid PT???



## new_man12 (7 Apr 2009)

I was reading old threads and came across someone who said recruits are exempt from PT during parts of training if they have a chit note (assuming some sort of medical note) and that they still continue on with their training course.  If one can't do PT wouldn't the military discharge you??  Also, I heard some people fake injuries to get out of doing PT during recruit training, is this true?


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Apr 2009)

If you are diagnosed with a minor injury that just needs time to heal, then you might be issued a medical "chit" excusing you from PT for a short period (it's not a perpetual get-out-of-jail card).  This occurs when you're still fit enough to do the required training, but continuing PT on top of training activities might aggravate the injury.  It's a compromise solution that keep the soldier in training. Those who try and use the system to get such a chit when they don't actually need it could be charged with malingering under Sect 129 of the National Defence Act.

People don't get released for minor injuries, they can, however, be released if an injury results in a permanent category too low for continued employment.  That's one reason why we try not to set up circumstances where a minor injury can be made worse by continuing PT and training without regard for the health of the individual.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2009)

To add to that, if the member needs to be excused PT for a long period they will probably be recoursed.


----------



## new_man12 (7 Apr 2009)

So if someone gets seriously injured during training, say a torn ACL or broken leg...they will get released and not re-coursed after treatment??  I also read somewhere that the maximum amount of time someone can be on PAT on injury is for 30 days...so if you break a leg or tear something, you'll get discharged and have to deal with the injury on your own??


----------



## MJP (7 Apr 2009)

If you get injured you will be treated till you recover.   If the injury is debilitating to the point that you breach universality of service you could be released.


----------



## ballz (7 Apr 2009)

new_man12 said:
			
		

> So if someone gets seriously injured during training, say a torn ACL or broken leg...they will get released and not re-coursed after treatment??  I also read somewhere that the maximum amount of time someone can be on PAT on injury is for 30 days...so if you break a leg or tear something, you'll get discharged and have to deal with the injury on your own??



If you break your femur and your leg will prevent you from ever being fit for service again, then you will probably be medically discharged.

If you tear your ACL and need 8-10 weeks to recover, they'll probably recourse you. If you tear it so bad that you won't recover properly, medical discharge.

If you stub your toe and need a few days off to let it heal, you'll get a chit which allows you to not participate in PT for those few days but you still need to participate in everything else.

There's no set standard for these decisions, it's the doctor's call.


----------



## Armymedic (7 Apr 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> There's no set standard for these decisions, it's the doctor's call.



There is a "standard". You just do not get to see it.

Ref the original question; To the posters above; we medical people have:
a) been though the same training you have,
b) been through specific training to assess, interpret and treat your conditions,
c) seen many like you before.

DO NOT think I (speaking for Med Techs) can not tell if you bringing in your weak spineless self into my MIR, CDU, clinic, just so you can avoid pt, ruckmarch and/or field time. We can. We might humour you once...perhaps even twice...but then there will be the time where you are feeling particularly crappy, cause everyone ready does have one of those days....

How do you think that will go for you?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Apr 2009)

I think that's all we need here.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

